# Valentines Fun Dog Show - 13TH February - RCT



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

We are hosting a Valentines Day Rex Factor Dog Show on Sunday 13TH February. Doors open at 12PM and judging starts at 1.30PM. The event will finish at approximately 5PM.









The classes are;

Gorgeous Girls - bitches 1 year and over 
Handsome Hounds - dogs 1 year and over 
Precious Puppies - Under 1 year and old enough to be fully vaccinated 
Veterans - 9 years and over 
Shining Example - a picture of health 
Waggiest Tail - get those tails moving

Parade of FOA RCT Sponsor Dogs - dogs in long term foster homes
Doggy Pass The Parcel - Party Game for Pooches and Owners

Break

Parade of FOA RCT Dogs Looking for Homes

Best Rescue - any dog that has been homed as a rescue 
Best FOA RCT Rescue Dog -any dog rescued or fostered from FOA RCT 
REX FACTOR - show us your party piece 
Best Of The Rest - any dog who has not won a rosette 
Top Of The Pops - all dogs placed first in any class 
There will be rosettes and prizes for 1st to 4th

£1 per class or 6 classes for £5 (register in advance or pay in the ring)

The address is;

Ton Pentre AFC
Llanfoist Street
Ton Pentre
RCT
CF41 7EE

Please come along if you can and invite all your friends as it'll be a great day and all money made goes to helping the animals.


----------

